# TM zincs



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

the old trolling motors had large zincs near the motor, but the new ones don't have it there. I'm going to look at a used TM tomorrow and don't know where to look for it when examining the TM? Also, anything else I should check out when looking over it? 

Going to hook up to a batt and test 5 forward/3 reverse speeds, how smooth it deploys on the bow mount bracket, and check for cracks and movement in the head. Anything else I should check??


----------

